# What do you Cheap Out on?



## mackguyver (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not posting much as my air conditioning has been out for 5 days and it was 100F here in Florida today. Only 92F in the house at least 

On to the thread: All of us cheap out on some of our gear - whether it's memory cards, camera bodies, or other stuff. 

What do you cheap out on?

I'll start:

1, *Tripod legs* - my carbon fiber dreams have been shattered (2x) so I stick with my scratched & dented Manfrotto 055XPROB aluminum legs

2. *Intervalometer *- I had the Canon release (only) and it sucks, so I bought the Vello intervalometer and it works perfectly for $30

3. *Travel tripod* - I don't travel a ton, so I bought the aluminum MeFoto Roadtrip Travel Kit and love the little thing.

4.* ND Filters* - I bought the Tiffen 82mm ND set and so far, so good

Of course I'll follow this up with a what do splurge on thread...


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 29, 2014)

1. Bought the MeFoto tripod.
2. Some eBay strobe gel cases for $ 2 apiece. 
3. Rosco gel set for $ 8 (thanks, PBD). 
4. DIY-ing a light box for product photography with foamcore boards and a fluorescent light tube.
5. Using my floor lamp stands for flash stands (without any modifiers) for now.
6. Used a modified Optech USA strap instead of Blackrapid, just recently upgraded.
- I realized most of my cheaping out involves my light modifiers... :


----------



## brad-man (Jul 29, 2014)

Somebody make some popcorn...batteries. I have 4 genuine Canon LP-E6s and 4 or 5 generics. With the exception of one clone prematurely wearing out, I am unable to see a difference in performance that would in any way justify the price difference.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> 2. *Intervalometer *- I had the Canon release (only) and it sucks, so I bought the Vello intervalometer and it works perfectly for $30



Dear Mackguyver, I've been thinking about getting an intervalometer and I also don't want to spend a lot on it. Would you mind posting the model number? 

Thanks!

Vivid


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 29, 2014)

1. TriggerTrap App + Dongle
2. Flash bracket
3. I own a D30.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 29, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > 2. *Intervalometer *- I had the Canon release (only) and it sucks, so I bought the Vello intervalometer and it works perfectly for $30
> ...


Sure, it's the *Vello Shutterboss Version II Timer Remote Switch for Canon with 3-Pin Connection*. I paid $37.50 for it - just a bit better than the $169 Canon price  Make sure you get version II.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 29, 2014)

I didn't know this vice, er... hobby had a "cheap". ???


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thank you, Mackguyver!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2014)

I once bought a Chinese radio controlled wireless shutter release for my 5D MK II. That was junk. Then, I bought two Benro heavy duty CF tripods at $400 ea and two Benro heads. The heads were junk, the tripods were fine, but last winter I went to get some replacement parts from the US distributor, and found that they could not supply them or get them, and that parts had never been available. I also had four Sigma EOS compatible lenses, but, when I went to use them on my Canon DSLR, they would not work. It turns out that Sigma had reverse engineered the lenses poorly. Only one of the four could be rechipped, and they charged me $100.

It generally costs less in the long run to get good quality. That does not always mean buying the most expensive, but it does mean paying attention. I no longer buy Sigma or Benro, I've been burned to too many Hundreds of dollars. 

I did buy some 3rd party batteries one time for my original Canon Digital Rebel. They lasted two or three months.


----------



## drjlo (Jul 29, 2014)

Long ago, I used a Salt container, Pringles container, and a milk jug. I now have more expensive versions but less fun.



Cheap DIY Light Modifiers by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 29, 2014)

You cheap out on food and anniversary gifts to ensure have enough for all the camera stuff you want.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm not posting much as my air conditioning has been out for 5 days and it was 100F here in Florida today. Only 92F in the house at least
> 
> On to the thread: All of us cheap out on some of our gear - whether it's memory cards, camera bodies, or other stuff.
> 
> ...



Did you cheap out on your AC central? 

Our house is about 2500sq ft. Last May, we replaced our 20yrs old noisy AC unit with Trane XV20i. We removed all old ducting and replaced with new ones, much more efficient. From 80F down to 74F in less than 10mins. I highly recommend Trane XV20i if you looking for new AC unit.


----------



## Kathode-Ray (Jul 29, 2014)

Bummer on the AC...

I went cheapo on:

- batteries, bought some chipped chinese clones and they work perfectly
- battery grip, I don't need the weather sealing, got the Meike grip. Works great!
- IR remote
- center-pinch lens caps
- lens hoods

Main reason for getting the cheapo stuff: I think Canon accessories are way overpriced.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jul 29, 2014)

I use a 5D3 and bought a cheap ($89) Chinese grip for it and it works perfectly.
Cheap Chinese centre pinch lens caps for my older lenses, and they have worked perfectly for some years.
I have an EX580II flash, but needed another one, so I bought the Yonganu copy, and I can't tell the difference between them as far as the photos look, but the Yonganu has some useful extra features, but it can only be used either by itself, or as a slave. It won't work as a master, so for that I put the Canon on the camera and use the Yongy as the slave. No problem. I also have a small Nissin flash which has served me very well too.

I needed some new studio lights a few months ago, and I was looking at getting the new Profoto lights with the built-in batteries in the heads, as I use them outdoors mostly, rather than in a studio. They were around $5K a pair here in Oz but suited my needs perfectly.
Then I was trolling around the net, and saw these Jindbai flashes which were very similar, but 600Ws instead of the Profotos 500Ws. They looked good in the photos and at $1K for the pair including a radio Tx, I thought they would be worth the risk.
They are amazing lights! Powerful, perfect colour. I was a bit suspicious of how many flashes they would do on one charge, so I tested them. At full power, I got sick of testing at 600 flashes and they were still cycling within 4 seconds. 
I used them at a large event recently, and because they flash so fast (1/25,000th of a second!!), 90% of the people didn't even realise the flash even went off!
Best bargain I ever bought.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 29, 2014)

I cheap out on a lot ! I hardly ever buy a new lens, always used and I haggle like a pro. I have always bought the cheapest soft boxes and modifiers for my flashes, absolutely done with that, because they're useless.

I used to buy the cheapest of all accessories like triggers and filters (not protectors) but found it only ends up costing much more than I planned due to them not meeting my requirements.

First thing I cheaped out on was buying the first Tamron 18-200 DiII for mye first dslr, the 350D. I used it for a while but the IQ was so much worse than my Sony Compact. I then bought the 17-85 instead, where I also cheaped out, because the seller was right, a few more bucks and I could get the 17-40 ;D


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi folks. 
Cheap out on hmmm.....
Batteries, Cheap Chinese including chipped for 7D, that reminds me ought to use the original occasionally! Work well so far! 
Filter set, ND's colour grad and CPL by Cokin. Not the cheapest but not the best! Do what I want! 
Long lens, Sigma 150-500mm, going to be a long time before I can afford that length in Canon. Better now AFMA'd! 
Remotes, wireless and intervalometer both by Phottix. No real reason to call that a cheap out, they work well! 
Tripod and heads, Manfrotto, not carbon fibre, not the best but does what I want so cheap out?
Ring flash, got me one of those prism things, works but not great and is pretty much too much hassle to carry and use! But I can't justify the cost of a real one for what I want it for. 
Straps, still using Canon straps but going to get BR sling and Optech shoulder with quick disconnects. 
Grip for 7D, Meike, had one little issue but remove and refit seems to have sorted it! 
Centre pinch lens caps for older lenses, is that cheaping out as they really shouldn't be any more expensive just because canon sold them (after stamping their name on them?). 

Cheers Graham.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 29, 2014)

Rather than spending $600 on stands and soft boxes, I bought two of these (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/887751-REG/impact_ff_sa4_4_socket_fluorescent_fixture.html), one of these (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/386544-REG/Impact_DLS_L_Digital_Light_Shed.html), two trouble lights from the hardware store that I just tape to random things, and Cheetos bags for reflectors, so far I just stick them to the side of my light shed with tape or magnets.
I think my budget ended up at about $150, though I still need to get some tubing for a proper frame to house the lights and reflectors in one unit.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Jul 29, 2014)

Batteries, battery grips and remotes.

So far no problems!


----------



## lintoni (Jul 29, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



If your body is compatible, Magic Lantern includes an excellent intervalometer and is cheaper than any external option


----------



## Synkka (Jul 29, 2014)

Ahh enjoy my multiple daikin's heating the house at the moment, a house designed purely around cooling gets pretty cold in our winters. And I should say this is Australia cold ie it got down to 20 degrees today (68F) 10 degree evenings (50F)

Anyway, I have a cheap travel tripod I see no point spending a lot of money on something that gets beaten around so much.
I use cheap reflectors, they seem to always be on sale at the photo shops and work just fine.

Outside of that I am much more about buying something that will last


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 29, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Did you cheap out on your AC central?
> 
> Our house is about 2500sq ft. Last May, we replaced our 20yrs old noisy AC unit with Trane XV20i. We removed all old ducting and replaced with new ones, much more efficient. From 80F down to 74F in less than 10mins. I highly recommend Trane XV20i if you looking for new AC unit.


Like you, our A/C was about 20-something years old and went out. They charged it up, but then it went out. We're getting a new unit this morning, which was the soonest we could get one. It's a Trane, not sure which model, and I don't really care - as long as it works! It's cooled down to 86F in the house this morning at least...


----------



## curtisnull (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing...this is my job.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 29, 2014)

Originally, I cheaped out on a lot of stuff. I did not have much of a choice back then.

Now that I am rebuilding my whole kit, I am not cheaping out on anything. I don't naturally gravitate to the most expensive stuff. I have learned that there is really little coorelation between price and quality when it comes to photographic equipment. My current philosphophy is that if I can't afford good quality equipment I will wait and do without until I can afford good quality equipment. 

I don't have much, but what I got is good. ;D


----------



## slclick (Jul 29, 2014)

Wasabi batteries.

That's about it. I used to cheap out quite a bit but have seriously pared down my gear and it's left me with only top shelf hooch. I'm good.


----------



## Roo (Jul 29, 2014)

I've cheaped out on a few things, with some good and some not so good, but I was happy with the light tent and lighting kit I got. For the amount I'll use it the price was right and the results from it are good. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/135W-Photography-Soft-Box-Light-Boom-Arm-Softbox-Lighting-Cube-Tent-Stand-Kit-/131233109624


----------



## JonAustin (Jul 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



You can get the same intervalometer from Amazon for under $20: 

http://www.amazon.com/Neewer%C2%AE-Shutter-Release-Control-Hasselblad/dp/B003Q9RERY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406642577&sr=8-1&keywords=intervalometer+canon

As you can see from the product images, it's the same device, only with different branding and graphics. Some Chinese company must make these and OEM them out under a variety of brand labels. I bought mine from Amazon (under another brand name entirely) about 3 years ago for less than 16 bucks. I've used it a ton with 3 different bodies, and no problems whatsoever.

I also went cheap (in price, not quality) with lens caps, replacing the old Canon style on all my lenses with Tamron-brand center-pinch versions. Now that I've upgraded a couple of my lenses, and the new ones have Canon's center-pinch caps, I have some spares!


----------



## dstppy (Jul 29, 2014)

intervalometer -- I learned a new word.

Cheap Out? Nothing. To Cheap Out, you need to be buying something not only inexpensive, but inappropriately so. Most people buy less expensive things that are perfectly serviceable. Like releases or intervalometers . . . at this point, any (even inexpensive) flash wouldn't be 'cheap' since it's not mission critical for me.

Now, how about what do other people think you Cheap Out on?

Hrm; I think I've been scared into buying high-end with everything. I do swear by an arca-swiss plate to allow a handstrap instead of getting a grip for my camera . . . I think that's more of a weight thing.


----------



## Roo (Jul 29, 2014)

dstppy said:


> Hrm; I think I've been scared into buying high-end with everything. I do swear by an arca-swiss plate to allow a handstrap instead of getting a grip for my camera . . . I think that's more of a weight thing.



I think you are on to something there. I might cheap out on the intervalometer, the lighting kit or some other peripheral but not anything that puts the camera/lens at risk.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 29, 2014)

I've purchased a Vello battery grip and lens hood for my rebel - works fine. I also purchase refurb lenses on sale when I have a chance. I used some rewards points through work that landed me a second 430EXII and a ST-E2. Not sure if that's cheaping out, but they didn't cost me anything.


----------



## Joe M (Jul 29, 2014)

Nothing. If anything, out of all my solid light stands, I do have one that's light duty (rarely used) and suitable for only a flash with maybe a flashbender on it. Oh, and I use the original Canon camera straps. So not nothing, but nothing of consequence.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 29, 2014)

Roo said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm; I think I've been scared into buying high-end with everything. I do swear by an arca-swiss plate to allow a handstrap instead of getting a grip for my camera . . . I think that's more of a weight thing.
> ...



You see it on SlickDeals all the time, someone gets a $600 smartphone, then wants to save $10 on sync/charge cables.

Everytime an iPhone/Android goes up in flames, they blame the manufacturer.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 29, 2014)

I usually buy new because I want to be sure my gear is in good condition, though I'm very price conscious. I will buy second hand but only if gear is not available new.

I cheap out on primes, going for old discontinued stuff or third party new. The only one exception being my 100L macro. 

I've bought third party batteries for my previous Canon bodies and for my Sony NEX but for the 5D MkII and MkIII I only use OEM batteries.

I,ve never skimped on battery grips ; every Canon SLR I,ve owned got the OEM model.

Edit: I have a METZ flash


----------



## jhpeterson (Jul 29, 2014)

Can't say I cheap out on many things photography-wise. I've done so in the past, and they almost always had a way of disappointing me. 
I use 1D-series bodies and L glass for almost everything. Of course, not every piece of gear is the latest generation, as I expect that paying for quality it should last a long time. 
One of my most-used lenses is 20 years old. I'm known to keep things until they're pretty well worn out. Maybe most people call that being cheap; I just look on it as getting good value.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 29, 2014)

* Yongnuo YN-E3-RT: $100 cheaper than the Canon original, has AF assist lamp Canon doesn't, but functions identically. No problems using extensively since launch.
* Some 3rd-party batteries: For long days & trips where I don't have charger access I've got a handful of legit LP-E6 batteries and several more Wasabi Power clones for backup. I never put the batteries inside the 5D3, but use them in the grip in case of the overheating/swelling issue should arise. Of course, if I was smarter I'd be using a clone grip instead of the BG-E11 for those situations.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 29, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Somebody make some popcorn...batteries. I have 4 genuine Canon LP-E6s and 4 or 5 generics. With the exception of one clone prematurely wearing out, I am unable to see a difference in performance that would in any way justify the price difference.


I cheap out on almost everything except the body and my main two lenses.
I even try to cheap out on my 1DX battery. I bought two, all died within 2 days, then I bought other two and one died after few days, one is still alive until now but I don't trust it so I ended up buying a second legit.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 29, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm not posting much as my air conditioning has been out for 5 days and it was 100F here in Florida today. Only 92F in the house at least



brutal and with humidity too no doubt, yikes

yeah keep that computer off! they are so powerful these days, they are like space heaters



> On to the thread: All of us cheap out on some of our gear - whether it's memory cards, camera bodies, or other stuff.
> 
> What do you cheap out on?



Use to on tripod, finally got that part settled.

I actually think that is about it.

Which is why I cheap out on everything else. ;D

I suppose you could say remote release, since it was like $10, BUT it's worked great for years and seems solid, so I don't think it's cheap.


My impression is that the #1 think people cheap out on is displays, you the thing to actually look at the pictures you took with that 20k of equipment, but can you recommend a nice screen for under $150 please. And if you dare mention wide gamut or 4k or calibration/profiling or internal LUTs, on some forums, people bite your head off, who needs that garbage, it's all marketing BS!!!! Wow, seriously?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 30, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Our house is about 2500sq ft. Last May, we replaced our 20yrs old noisy AC unit with Trane XV20i. We removed all old ducting and replaced with new ones, much more efficient. From 80F down to 74F in less than 10mins. I highly recommend Trane XV20i if you looking for new AC unit.



I had a Trane Furnace, it died well before the warranty expired and they told me that they no longer made that model and had no parts for it, so the warranty did not apply. After some very heated comments to the Trane customer service, they finally coughed up a new furnace.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2014)

The closest I can come to 'cheaping out' is that I bought an EOS M + 22/2 at the start of the fire sale, and subsequently bought a white box EF-M 18-55.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jul 30, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Have the same one. Like it a lot.


----------



## Chisox2335 (Jul 30, 2014)

I bought my first vello grip for my 60d. I loved it, I have them for my 70d and 6d as well. Very pleased with all of them. I also have an oben monopod and tripod head. The b&h brands have served me well so far.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 30, 2014)

Black Foamie Thing, best single flash modifier I use.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/the-black-foamie-thing/

And many of you know of my liking for the Rosco Swatchbooks that I get for $2.50 every time I place a B&H order. You are very welcome sagittariansrock 

My other cheapy for the longest time was Yongnuo RF-602 radio triggers, 100% reliable and excellent range, I still have them but don't use them now I have the 600-EX-RT's. I have had little luck with my Yongnuo YN-E3-RT though, not that I got it for price as I already had the Canon ST-E3-RT, I got it for the added functionality on pre 2012 bodies but rarely use it.

I am not so much a "cheap" person, as a buy it once and save in the long term, but I do like my 50 f1.4 when I could easily have the 1.2L (but that is another thread  )

Oh, I did buy the Canon Timer Remote Controller TC-80N3 for $135, but that was long before the Chinese clones came out.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 31, 2014)

lintoni said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Thank you, lintoni! I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought the Fotodiox collar for my 70-300 L lens. It is solidly made and was much less expensive than the Canon version.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 31, 2014)

Spent about $1,400 on Gitzo, Acratech and RSS, maybe as much as $6 making a carrying strap.

Spent about $300 on an ASUS tablet for tethering instead of $800 to $2,000 for a Microsoft Surface.

Built a monster PC, ASUS board, 32gb ram, 2 256gb SSDs, 1tb HDD, i7 Haswell @ 3.4 GHz, gorgeous Lian-Li aluminum case, er, no video card, using on board DisplayPort.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 31, 2014)

Breakfast.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jul 31, 2014)

Chisox2335 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



Thank you for the confirmation!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 31, 2014)

Vivid Color said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Actually I'd recommend getting the Phottix aeon or Hahnel Giga T instead. For a few more dollars (still half that of Canon) you'd get an RF intervalometer, or you can connect it directly if you want more reliability. The wireless option provides you with a great remote trigger so you can be in the pics. 
Just doubles the versatility.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 31, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Vivid Color said:
> 
> 
> > Chisox2335 said:
> ...


Makes sense - though it's nice to have something cheap that I won't cry about if I lose it or break it


----------



## pablo (Jul 31, 2014)

I bought a lightly used EOS 20D for timelapse. No point trashing my newer more expensive cameras when I can trash an £80 camera instead.

I buy a lot of gear used, if you are canny, know what to look for and prepared to complain if something isn't right you can get a good deal here and there.

This is almost brinkmanship to put in the 'cheap out' section, but I guess it's all relative... I recently bought a samyang 35mm f1.4. Got a good deal on it, and the mechanical iris and MF makes it a perfect video lens for me, I know it's not strictly speaking inexpensive in any absolute sense, but compared to what I would have spent on a canon version which would have done largely the same job for me....


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 31, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Vivid Color said:
> ...



Well I bought my Phottix used for $50, so that wouldn't hurt me too much I guess.
What I wanted to say is its a good idea to just buy one radio-controlled intervalometer than a regular one AND a remote trigger, IMO.


----------



## daemorhedron (Jul 31, 2014)

Just about everything heh.

1. EOS M for camera.
2. I DIY almost everything, can't believe what you can make and how cheap it is.
3. Variable ND Filter, I went with FOTGA from eBay, just $10 including shipping.
4. Tripod ballhead from eBay, holds 11KG and cost me $10 after coupon.
5. Using Yongnuo flashes instead of Canon.

Save your money for epic body, glass and maybe tripod legs.

While it's true you get what you pay for, personally I have absolutely no regrets. Besides, nowhere to go but up


----------



## NancyP (Jul 31, 2014)

Currently I am cheaping out on full frame prime lens coverage for the 6D. I have a bunch of old M42 and Nikkor F mount film-era manual lenses that I am trying, with adapters and with the "Eg-S" superfine matte screen. I am enjoying the Mamiya-Sekor 1:1 macro 60mm f/2.8 preset (two aperture rings, one clicked for preset, one unclicked for fast stop-down to preset aperture), Mamiya-Sekor 55mm f/1.4 (my first lens on my first SLR), AIS Nikkor 50mm f/1.2, AIS Nikkor 105mm f/2.5. Still up for trial: AIS Nikkor 135mm f/2.8, pre-AI Nikkor P-C 55mm f/3.5 macro, Mamiya-Sekor 200mm f/3.5, Yashinon 28mm f/2.8 and 135mm f/2.8 (M42 mount). I seem to be the final resting place for old film camera equipment in my family - I will give anything house room. I was M42 screw mount, Dad was Nikkor F mount, Mom was Canon FD mount. I also have some Canon FD lenses, but those can't be adapted to EF mount without adding elements or losing infinity focus.

Yes, I will get an autofocus prime in the 50mm range eventually. But for landscape shooting, the Nikkor 50mm f/1.2 at f/4 to f/8 does a great job.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Actually I'd recommend getting the Phottix aeon or Hahnel Giga T instead. For a few more dollars (still half that of Canon) you'd get an RF intervalometer, or you can connect it directly if you want more reliability. The wireless option provides you with a great remote trigger so you can be in the pics.
> Just doubles the versatility.



+1

I have the hähnel Giga T Pro II and it's excellent. Vello has a wireless version of the ShutterBoss, but I went with the hähnel version ofer the other options for the small size of the transmitter. It's certainly not my little Canon RC-1, but that doesn't work with the 1D X :'( . The hähnel RF release is the only transmitter small enough to conceal in my hand if I'm in the shot.


----------

